# Dutchy's Various Works



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

With the recent release of the new Dwarfs, I've rediscovered my love for the short stacks. The last time I collected and gamed with Dwarfs was in the mid 90's so I suspect a lot has changed since then.

I have a number of Dwarfs left over from the Battle of Skull Pass boxed set. I'm hoping to go for a more CC heavy army rather than gunline. Initial thoughts for the army is going to be 2 units of Dwarf Warriors (1 unit with HW/S and the other with GW) these will be followed by a unit of Hammerers.



As you can see they've had basic work done, but they're no where near the standard I would like. The bases of the army will be the the Dwarf Ruins from Scibor Miniatures, these will have a snow effect on them eventually (When my next delivery arrives :grin: )



The Champion of the Dwarf Warriors is nearly complate, just a few final touches and then I'll start on the other Dawi.



http://www.heresy-online.net/forums...photo=13369&title=img-20140210-153728&cat=627

The colour theme I'm going for is a muted green and cream, these Dwarfs aren't intended to be from a rich hold, hence why the gold and bronze is going to be less common.

I promise I will use a decent camera next time around.

C&C always welcome.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

That's some exceptional work on some normally plain models.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking very nice Duchy, I'm quite a fan of the muted tones. Are you thinking of doing come rangers or miners as well? Fit quite nicely into the theme is all.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks both. Yes I have eight miners to paint from the box set as well.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

So a week has passed and it's time for an update.

Manged to sort my camera out, to get an accurate photo of the model I painted last week plus what I've worked on this week.

First of here is the Dwarf Warrior Champion I painted last week. 


















Basically it's a Catachan Green and Screaming Skull scheme. I'm trying not to use too much Gold as I want my Dwarfs to be a little less ostentatious than other clans. I also wanted a bit of variety aside from the usual Blues and Whites you see Dwarfs in. The base is from Scibor miniatures and once my order arrives from GW I will be adding snow effects to all the bases.

After that fella, I painted up two more hand weapon dwarfs and the standard bearer:


























Hopefully by next week I should have near enough broken the back of this unit and then can start on the Miners and Thunderers that also came in the boxed set.

I've also had a delivery from Scibor come this weekend that should help me give a little more character to the army:










To be honest I can't wait to paint these up. I'm thinking some may make good unit fillers.

As always C&C welcome.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a very nice scheme you've got going. Very clean and even :good:


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Dutchy's Various Works (Updated 22/02/14)*

Okay with another week gone, I've managed the sum total of one Dwarf! 

Real life keeps getting in the way dammit!

However that does bring the total Warrior count to five. I would like to get these boys being produced a little quicker but I don't want to ruin the quality. Preferably I would like to improve the painting style on later models as I go along.

The Dwarfs have now had their bases fully completed as well with the Snow Effect from GW being added to the awesome Scibor bases.










I've still not thought of a decent hold name and I'm thinking along the lines of Karak-Kallin? But this needs work, my other army is an O&G army and I regularly play against Skaven and Chaos opponents, so ideally the fluff needs to be set around that. Anyone with a decent idea please let me know, I need all the help I can get.

Between painting these Dwarfs I have been working on the Thane/King, who is still very much WIP.


















I'm thinking this will probably be a leader. Those people with a good knowledge of the GW range will realise this model usually comes with Shield Bearers. Well I've had this model sitting around for some time, it was originally bought for the shield bearers so I could use them in my Night Goblin army to carry the Warboss to battle 

As always C&C welcome.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Really liking the colour scheme and the work you've done on your thane! The colours really work with the 'gaulish/celtic' theme that GW has gone for with the dwarves.

Also, WOW that is some nice scenery!


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Dutchy's Various Works (Updated 25/02/14)*



Iraqiel said:


> Really liking the colour scheme and the work you've done on your thane! The colours really work with the 'gaulish/celtic' theme that GW has gone for with the dwarves.
> 
> Also, WOW that is some nice scenery!


Thanks very much! It's good that the Scibor scenery fits in with the Celtic theme as well.

I love that scenery so much that I'm not mulling over an army presentation board using them, with drawers for the army book and rule book. If I ever get around to organising myself to go to a tournament.

In the meantime, I have completed four more Warriors and the Thane is finished (I think).


















This means that the throng is starting to take shape:










So with this in mind I've started mulling over army lists for a small 500 point force which can be built upon in the future. So far my thinking for Karak-Kallin is:

Dwarf Thane
HW/S - Rune of Speed, Rune of Cleaving
Oathstone

Dwarf Runesmith
HW/S - 2x Rune of Spellbreaking

10 Dwarf Warriors
HW/S Full Commmand

10 Dwarf Thunders
Shields, Full Command

Total 496pts

All C&C welcome!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Very impressive work dutchy. And i just spied your work area in the Show us your work area thread. Your a luck SOB. and it also make me realize how much i miss Europe.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

SwedeMarine said:


> Very impressive work dutchy. And i just spied your work area in the Show us your work area thread. Your a luck SOB. and it also make me realize how much i miss Europe.


Thank you SwedeMarine. Yes I am very lucky, the girlfriend commissioned it from her brother because she didn't want the house "filling up with little trolls and ugly goblins".

Anywho, not much of an update this week I'm afraid but I thought I would share what's been going on in my strange little mind.

Firstly Deathwatch. I've been keeping a close eye on the other project logs in heresy (my favourite part of the forum) and have seen some remarkable people building some remarkable tall-scale marine models. It has inspired me to have a go at this as well. Its mainly been practising this week on some painting technics. These have mostly been NMM silver and battle damage wear and tear. 

I'm hoping to use these technics to build a tall-scale squad of Deathwatch, hopefully painted up to the highest standard I can currently achieve. These would then be displayed on a diorama bases possibly with a Rhino and surrounded by xeno's. Not sure yet.

Chapters involved isn't too certain yet, but I'm planning a least one to be a Smurf (have to), one to be a Blood Angel (hark back to my old 90's army) and at least one more in my current DIY chapter the Knights Valiant.

Any way these are my thoughts at the moment. Sorry about the lack of pictures, but I can leave you with one.

While going through my bits box earlier this week I found the chap below who has somehow survived in said box over the last 20 years or so!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow, great to see how for you, and GW, have come on!


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay another quick update to give an idea of the backlog on the painting I have:

First the Knights Valiant, which tbh haven't been worked on in over a year as the large Goblin force I have is taking a priority ready for Tournament play


















Followed by the small Dwarf force I have been initially posting about.










I will at some point post some pictures of the Night Goblin army, which takes decades to display in any kind of proper photographic layout.

I have started working on the Rhino in picture one again for the Knights Valiant and have finished the first Dwarf unit of 14 Warriors now and a Thane. So it won't be long before they're bloodied against the vile Skaven in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Really quite like that scheme on the marines :good:


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

So real life keeps getting in the way, not much time for painting recently. However the Valiant's Rhino has been worked on a litlle more, adding some freehand to the front and some dirt effects.










Bur mostly its been sticking together a shed load of plastic.

20 Night Goblins, 10 Savage Orcs and 10 Dwarf Hammerers are now ready for painting:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looking good Dutchy, keep it up!


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay its been a while since I posted anything. Damn pesky real life keeps getting in the way. Thought I would share what I've been working on recently as well as the Dwarfs.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay. 

Got some Black Orcs to add to the green skin force last week and couldn't wait to get started on them. I was expecting these boys to be quite difficult to paint, but in the end they turned out to be those kind of models you can't put down.



















As well as the Black Orcs I managed to get another savage orc done and started a small stand of four.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Its been a while since I posted anything, but finally have some free time and can post some of the things I've been working on.

I've always been a fan of the blood angels since I started collecting 40k in '94. With the recent release of the new models it seemed the perfect opportunity to move back to the sparkle marines. 

I do have some of the old 90's blood angel devastators still and I'm thinking of painting them up for fun.

As a fairly old player I've opted for the 90's colour scheme instead of the more recent version.

So the first model of the production lone is the sergeant of the tactical squad. No name yet (open to suggestions). C&C welcome.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking pretty good. It's a little hard to tell some of the finger details in this photo though.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Fair comment. Hopefully this I'd better?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

lovely savage orks! the chainsword in the last pic, however, seems unfinished respect the rest of the model...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Love the Orks! :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice to see the update Dutchy,

I agree with nef that the chainsword could use a little more work. (but other than that the model looks fantastic. and the orks ? Top notch. keep it up.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay. Some adjustments made:


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

SwedeMarine said:


> Nice to see the update Dutchy,
> 
> I agree with nef that the chainsword could use a little more work. (but other than that the model looks fantastic. and the orks ? Top notch. keep it up.


Thanks SwedeMarine. The Orcs are still getting done:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Now we are talking: a little highlight really makes a model stand out. And again, lovely orks


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just finished my stand in giant for the orc and goblin army. 

Meeting Gladys. She's quite lonely right now and open to offers.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Oh man, I think I remember Gladys from the morning after this one hectic night I had in prague...

Looking great Dutchy, I'm impressed that you took the feedback on the Blood Angel and made him from pretty good to friggin awesome! The orks are great too, and I'm sure that Gladys will be only too glad of their company in the fights you have ahead.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Top notch work, in particular I love the detail in the Dwarf beards, and Gladys, well I know @Tawa would! Rep of course


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> Top notch work, in particular I love the detail in the Dwarf beards, and Gladys, well I know @Tawa would!


Jealousy gets you nowhere mate! :laugh:


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you for all the kind words and the encouragement.

Okay. I can't seem to stop tinkering with him. 

Added a name plate to the base and some further tinkering on the sword.

Also I've started painting up some jump packs recently and wondered if anyone could give any tips on OSL?

Brother-Sergeant Orpheus of the 1st Squad, 2nd Company.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Mate this marine just gets better and better every time. That nameplate looks awesome, I've got to do something similar on mine.



dutchy1982 said:


> if anyone could give any tips on OSL?


My OSL method is to paint the model completely apart from the lights, then do a three layer build up of colour for the lights, with a final white highlight. Then I drybrush the second lightest layering colour across the parts of the model where appropriate for the OSL. Use a reference to get a clearer picture of how the light will fall from that sort of source.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Iraqiel said:


> My OSL method is to paint the model completely apart from the lights, then do a three layer build up of colour for the lights, with a final white highlight. Then I drybrush the second lightest layering colour across the parts of the model where appropriate for the OSL. Use a reference to get a clearer picture of how the light will fall from that sort of source.


Thanks Iraqiel, I'll try that out on the jump packs.

I've got a small force lined up for painting. On the list I've got one tactical squad, an assault squad, a scout squad, a razorback a 5 death company and a chaplain as the starter force.

Though at this rate it will take me years to complete. I'm also going to use the slightly larger 32mm bases with a snow affect as I wanted a finish which would show off the armour a little more.

I've just finished the second member of the tactical squad, brother-marine Santos:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Youve got a really nice red going on these marines with just a touch of highlighting. Nice work man. I would suggest however that you should maybe think about batch painting. instead of working on 1 model at a time do a tactical squad of 5 and see how that goes. you may find it a surprising way to really speed up your painting without dergrading the ability to individualize the minis.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

SwedeMarine said:


> Youve got a really nice red going on these marines with just a touch of highlighting. Nice work man. I would suggest however that you should maybe think about batch painting. instead of working on 1 model at a time do a tactical squad of 5 and see how that goes. you may find it a surprising way to really speed up your painting without dergrading the ability to individualize the minis.


Thanks SwedeMarine I do batch painting with goblins but I get bored of painting the same colour for more than five minutes at a time. I find it more therapeutic and effective for myself to paint in two or three models at different stages so I can keep swapping before I get too bored. Hope that makes sense. Of course that goes completely out the window when painting night goblins, in which case I have developed a dip and flick technique.

So with that in mind. The latest member is an assault marine with melta:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looking good mate, those are some mean looking Blood Angels altogether. Interesting use of the blue for his jump pack, I would personally have created a white spot in the middle and then had the raised parts of the interior appear less hot. 

Having said that, what you've done looks really good, so don't take my words above as anything other than a difference in style.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

So another week has gone by and the Chaplain is finished:










As well as that I've uploaded a group shot of the Tac squad so far and what models are coming next:



















As always C&C welcome


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, the images appear to be missing.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> Hey, the images appear to be missing.


Thanks Kreuger. I can see them, so I'm not sure what's going on there. Here they are uploaded via Tapatalk:

















And here's a few basecoated ready for their new clothes. 









Honestly with the amount of time it takes me to paint models, I'm tempted to perfect a dip and flick technique.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I can see those photos. The models look pretty good, but the focus is slightly off so I can't see the details well.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

How about now?









































Trouble is I only have my phone camera.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

These look great Dutchy. I would add a wash to the chaplains face and the handle of his crozium however to help give the model a bit more depth. otherwise very nice work. especially liking the splashes of yellow thrown in on them.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

SwedeMarine said:


> These look great Dutchy. I would add a wash to the chaplains face and the handle of his crozium however to help give the model a bit more depth. otherwise very nice work. especially liking the splashes of yellow thrown in on them.


Thanks Swede. Hopefully this is better?:









I've also been quite productive and started magnetising a razorback/rhino. This is my first attempt but so far it looks a mess:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

dutchy1982 said:


> Thanks Swede. Hopefully this is better?:


Yeah man . adds alot to the details and helps things stand out (such as the teeth on the chaplains face).


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Ah, those photos are much better! 

The troopers look really nice. Really tastefully done, with just a little subtle weathering. I also like the name banners on the bases that's a very nice touch. And I can attest from many Necromunda games that means models add to the fun. 

I think the chaplain might still need some more work. Specially I mean armour highlights.

Right now the edges of the black plates seem to get lost compared to the accordion areas of the joints. Usually I try to highlight the edges of the joint ribbing with gray or white but this is more complicated on an all black model. I want to reserve a suggestion in how to work with those areas . . . Could we see a rear photo of the chaplain? I want to make sure my suggestion fits the whole model.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> Could we see a rear photo of the chaplain? I want to make sure my suggestion fits the whole model.


Thanks both. Attached is the rear, hopefully the photo shows it properly:








I am going to adjust the osl on the jump packs to copy an image I found on the net:









Also I found this old model in collection. I'm not sure what to do with him as his scales a little smaller than the modern models. Maybe a statue? Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Great thanks. So the chaplain could really use another highlight. The black is eating up the detail, at least in the photos. 

The vintage sergeant would be great with tac marines, or devastators where the bulk of the weapons would disguise his size difference. Don't forget his current base is much smaller too.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> So the chaplain could really use another highlight.


Up to you Dutchy, but I'd go with either Ulthuan grey or Fenrisian grey for an extreme edge highlight, and I'd use a 10/0 or similarly tiny brush to keep the line very thin.

I think your models are looking great mate, and I'm loving the crisp photos that you have going lately.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll add the next highlight. I've been working furiously and have now completed another trooper:

























Please note the old school backpack. I've taken the opportunity to go over all the blood drops to make them stand out a little more:









I've also partially finished one death company, though his jump pack needs completion. I've changed the basing style slightly on this one and would like to know everyone's thoughts on whether I put this style on the other models:

























I've also adjusted my lighting inside the jump packs:









I'm not sure whether to change the wings on the blood angel symbol on all the models from black to white either to make it stand out more like in the death company model above.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking good. On Jerichosal, it looks like you over-painted part of the cord from his bolter with red, check the side of his right hand.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Ah, lovely Khorne followers in disguise. I kinda like the neat and tidy red you paint.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. I've been looking and looking for the error on the bolter, but I cant find it. The red paint job is very simple, a couple of layers of watered down Mephiston red, shading with Devlan mud and a highlight of Wazdaka red.

The first combat squad of Tactical Squad Orpheus is now finished.









I also found a 90's missile launcher which will be used in the second combat squad.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay so another weeks gone by and I've painted up the assault squad:

































Also I've had this come through the post:









This will fill out the Blood Angels to a 1000pts and give me a decent start to the nids army. Also a rulebook, which i hadn't owned beforehand.

Finally for the awesome photo:









I picked this bad boy up for £40 off eBay, which I thought was reasonable. I've had a gander through and its all there barring one models base. Some of them have weapons broken off, but the seller kindly included those in the box. 

The models have been semi painted to a low standard. Now, I'm not sure what to do here, do I repair and repaint to my standard, or leave as is?









As always C&C welcome.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Been a while since I posted anything. So here's a WIP.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Great start, looking forward to seeing this guy finished!


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll do a full update now. Thanks Iraqiel for the comment.

I've moved jobs so not much time recently to do anything GW related.

I did have my first 40k game in 6 years two weeks ago. Playing my nephews Orks, it didn't go well. 600 pt lists and ended in a 13-1 victory to the Orks. That said it was a lot of fun and I prefer this rule set to the rules I used to play.

I did find some old DC from the 90's which it be started working on. I'm trying to magnetise all my DC so they can have jump packs or back packs.









I'm hoping they'll end up like my test:

























As well as this I also have the rest of the tac squad primed:

















And some space hulk termies I'm basing up.

















Also I did manage a little more work on the dread this morning.









I have another game or two coming up on Monday against my nephews Orks again at 750pts this time. So hopefully I'll fair a little better.

Also, I can't tell you how difficult it is to get hold of Mephiston Red Spray! I had to travel to Bedfordshire from Northamptonshire to get two cans that I put on order while on visit to a store in Milton Keynes. None of the stores near me had it! Well worth it though.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay some stuff I've been working on. 

The dreadnought is finally finished...

















I've also been working on a captain.









And I've been re-basing the Dwarfs for Age if Sigmar.

















I've always liked Warmachine bases, so took the opportunity to use them.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

It's been a while since I've posted or done anything so I thought I would share my latest idea.

I'm thinking of adding an Imperial Guard contingent as allies to the Blood Angels. So I bought a box of guard and rumaged through my bits box to draw up a test model. I would like to do the guard as a desert army in camo similar to that of the British troops in Afghanistan etc

Here's the sergeant, the backpack is from Kromlech.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Hmmm that's a beardy tough looking Sergeant. Looking forward to seeing a characterful squad to follow!


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks! I've built a quick test model for the colour scheme and came up with the below. I'm happy with the effect, but I'm stuck on the armour plates as I think they need to be dark but then what's the point in having camo?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I think it looks great! A naturalistic camo. Resist bright spot colours which screams "here I am, shoot me!"


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Theres some nice stuff in this thread well done, those blood angels and now gaurd are great. Not much to say apart from that. great work.

As to the color of the armor I'd continue the camo pattern just maybe a shade darker or something like that to differentiate the fabric and armor.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks guys I really appreciate the comments!

I've think I've settled on a colour scheme now. I'm trying to avoid any bright colours and also any metallic surfaces as I think most troops would try and avoid reflections giving away their position.

View attachment 959970882


















There are some details to finish yet such as the face and gun but otherwise I'm happy. I've started building the first squad and will post the image of them once they've been built.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Camo is always a challenge, because I personally find that I always want the model to look like camo is the intended effect, but it's important to break up the model in a way that the eyes still recognise shapes, on and off the board. 

In other words, for 40k you want camo without actually achieving camouflage on the model.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm not sure how well these pictures come out. But here is the completed squad. I'll get hold of a decent camera at some point.

I think I need two more squaddies made up as meltas and then these boys will be my vets who roll round in a chimera.


----------

